# Linear Appraisal Questions



## Agape Oaks (Oct 30, 2007)

This is my 1st year to do them....ours is scheduled for next week. I wish I'd seen one before so I'd have an idea of what to expect!

The ADGA paperwork says to have an elevated surface for Nigerians- is a milk stand good enough?

I've clipped goats so much that my hands continuously vibrate ...I must have too many!! Any suggestions on what to do or not to do?


----------



## goatsareus (Jan 21, 2008)

have someone else handle the goats so you can be right next to the appraiser to hear everything they say.


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Have a clipboard that you can take notes on each goat. You think you will remember, but at the end of appraisal your brain will be on information overload.

I try to ask the appraiser to give me each goat's greatest strength and greatest weakness - and what he would breed to improve for the next season. I don't always do what he says, but it sure is nice to have a qualified outside opinion for viewing your does and breeding program from a different direction.

Don't be afraid to ask questions. If you don't understand what the appraiser means, ask them to show you what they mean - like "loose in the shoulders" or "winging out at the elbow" or "tracking". Just helps you develop your eye and understanding of terminology. That way the next time you hear a judge or breeder talk about that trait, you really start to "get it".

Have good snacks and have fun!

Camille


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

The elevated surface needs to be big enough for them to walk and turn on. We've used our double milk stand for that but most of our appraisers haven't wanted/requested that we use it. Have fun!

Trisha


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

:biggrin Have fun....hope them ND's can strut their stuff for you.

Whim


----------



## Agape Oaks (Oct 30, 2007)

wheytogosaanens said:


> Have a clipboard that you can take notes on each goat. You think you will remember, but at the end of appraisal your brain will be on information overload.
> 
> I try to ask the appraiser to give me each goat's greatest strength and greatest weakness - and what he would breed to improve for the next season.
> Don't be afraid to ask questions.


Wow Camille- great ideas! I plan to have a video recorder....my brain is mush to begin with....does clipping goats cause brian damage? I'd imagine I'll get to info overload fast! I wouldn't have thought of a clipboard & asking what the greatest strengths & weaknesses are!


----------



## Madeleine M. (Oct 26, 2007)

Next time you need to clip that many goats, I can come up and help you.

I can't wait to hear what the appraiser says about everybody.


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

This is an old thread but has some good suggestions so thought with appraisal season upon us that I'd revive it - hope that is ok?

About clipping specifically - is going with the grain sufficient for appraising? And then close at the udder, escutcheon and other important areas? It is still chilly here - highs in 50/60's and lows still in 30/40's.

The instructions say no excessive uddering and I am scheduled for 7 a.m.. Do I take off about half before driving over or what? Do I then milk out after they are appraised? Not sure mine will milk without a milkstand . . . how do you all handle that?

Figured I'd take some cattle panels and make a portable pen, take their hay and water - anything else?

This is my first time and I am excited but a bit apprehensive as well.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't have time to read the thread but it is your own private mini nationals. You want a full udder, you want them shaved even if you have to blanket them for awhile in the evening at your home. You want to trim their feet now so you don't have limping goats the day of appraisal, check tattoos. Overuddering is in the eye of the beholder, you want the udder filled which can mean more than just 12 hours if your doe is not filling her udder between milkings. And no you don't want to milk her out and then expect her to make milk on the drive to where you are apparising, or in the trailer waiting for your turn to be appraised. You take the doe to appraiser in the condition you want the appraiser to see her. Look at websites of breeders you admire, look at their show photos up, and photos as a whole, that is how full your doe needs to be...don't let anyone lie to you


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

My appraisal time is moved to noonish - I cannot imagine the girls going that long - at least not one of them - she'd be leaking and very miserable. Is it too crazy to get up in middle of night and milk her out so that by noon it is 12 hours? Her normal milking time is 7a/7p.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

Not crazy at all. But I would milk at 7 and 7 and then again around 10-midnight. I wouldn't skip her evening milking to wait and milk at midnight, if you know what i mean.


----------



## lorit (May 10, 2010)

That's what I was thinking - everything normal except an extra milking in the middle of the night. I will be SOOO glad when this weekend is over - all the prep, etc. Hubs will def think I am crazy to get up in middle of night to milk, but oh well.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I have the opposite problem. Our appraisal is 8am. I milk at noon and midnight-3 milkers. Two I can let go and skip the midnight. One I CANNOT.  No way to milk at 7/8pm as I will be at work. Luckily there are 3 of us appraising at Sherrie's, so I plan on milking the one as soon as I get home and told her that I wanna be LAST....get as close to 11/noon as possible.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Denise,
Since you milk so late anyway why not skip that last milking?? Are they over full when you milk at night? If not I would, but that's just me.

Lynn


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

My FF Mayzie would be too full. Even if I'm an hour or two late she's tight. The other two I'll skip (for some reason, they're not milking worth a crud--probably cuz I went to once/day milking last year). Appraisals sucked last year...I want to do better this year. Mayzie's udder is awesome for a FF and I don't want to mess it up for nothing!  LA is in Aug and we are doing our first show the end of July and I won't let her over fill even for that.


----------



## Little Moon (Dec 29, 2007)

I am so glad to have found this thread - I was going to start one  Appraisal here is 7/22 and I am starting to stress - I have 30 goats to get ready, plus all the normal stuff. Now I probably won't shave the kids, but I will bathe and do hooves, and maybe the back legs of the kids. Any other suggestions????

Anne


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

To my mind the bath is optional. I think your time is better spent trimming up fluff on legs bellies and excutchions and I always do the tail. I want the build and structure of the kid to be visible much more than I worry about them being clean, usually in the summer they aren't very dirty anyway. Feet are a must.


----------

